# Colbert Reminds Audience That They Like Comey Now



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If there was ever a good example of how the lefty markists are brain dead zombies, this is it....The vid is in the link.

https://pjmedia.com/video/colbert-has-to-remind-his-audience-that-they-like-comey-now/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I refuse to watch it and give Colbert the click. He is a tool!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What a slimy scumbag


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I used to love him 10 years ago....I'm not sure who changed, Colbert or me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the end that matters, not the means. Just listen to any libtard long enough and your going to heAr the most outrageous things be justified to achieve the desired result.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Colbert and the douchebag he replaced were never funny anyway. They act like their show is real news, it's not. It's supposed to be comedy, but they can't do it. They are not funny, they just whine the entire show. Losers.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As I said in another thread, I miss Johnny Carson.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> As I said in another thread, I miss Johnny Carson.


Man, so do I. I hate to say it, but I miss Jack Parr. Wow, I'm old.

"His fans would remember him as the fellow who split talk show history into two eras: Before Paar and Below Paar." - from Wikipedia


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Man, so do I. I hate to say it, but I miss Jack Parr. Wow, I'm old.
> 
> "His fans would remember him as the fellow who split talk show history into two eras: Before Paar and Below Paar." - from Wikipedia


Carson was great.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Carson was great.


Carson was an equal opportunity joker. His monologues would maybe include jokes about a president, always good natured and in good taste, irregardless of his political affiliation, and then move on to something else. He was funny witty and had class. These guys now are nothing more then lefty political hacks with an agenda who are cruel, crass, and in no way funny. Simple party propaganda pushing party hacks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Carson was an equal opportunity joker. His monologues would maybe include jokes about a president, always in natured and in good taste, irregardless of his political affiliation, and then move on to something else. He was funny witty and had class. These guys now are nothing more then lefty political hacks with an agenda who are cruel, crass, and in no way funny. Simple party propaganda pushing party hacks.


All part of the ongoing indoctrination of the sheeple. I again refer back to this.....



> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals





> 20. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 21. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.


The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> I used to love him 10 years ago....I'm not sure who changed, Colbert or me.


I liked him too.
He was nothing more than a comedian with a gimmick. He was a liberal pretending to be a conservative, and I found the stereotypes humorous.
Now he's just a vile cretin.


----------

